

Do you react to bugs with fear, or courage? - chrismdp
http://blog.mattwynne.net/2013/05/09/two-ways-to-react/

======
stewie2
easy to repro -> courage hard to repro/intermittent -> fear

------
thoughtcriminal
Acceptance and compassion.

